# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Galileo - Die spinnen die Thais.......

## schorschilia

das Urlaubsparadies hat auch viele verrückte Seiten. Zum Beispiel eine Göttin, die Kosmetik und schöne Kleider liebt,
Polizisten, die helfen Babys zur Welt zu bringen und einen spektakulären Solargrill aus Hunderten von Kosmetikspiegeln.

_...die Geschichte mit dem Solargrill finde ich genial._

http://www.prosieben.ch/tv/galileo/v...die-thais-clip

----------


## frank_rt

ja ein guter grill. wäre das nichts für unsere isaaner.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Lt. Ossi ist das Video in Thailand nicht abzurufen!  (...also rufen kann man, aber kommen tut halt nix)

Ich habe desshalb dieses Vid bei _File-Upload_ hochgeladen u. es kann hier:

http://www.file-upload.net/download-...iland.flv.html

...downgeloadet werden. Habe es selbst auch schon ausprobiert und der DL funzt ziemlich geschwind!

 ::   TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Mich wundert es, dass die Umgebung des Grills noch nicht abgefackelt wurde!  :: 

Der Besitzer kann ja nicht stets den heissen, gebündelten Strahl auf etwas Unbrennbaren halten. 
Oder ist der wirklich während der Sonnenstunden stets am Nachjustieren?! 

Auch darf wahrsch. kein allzustarker Wind aufkommen!  ::

----------


## frank_rt

wenn ich videos nicht sehen kann youtube und dergleichen benutze ich das programm OkayFreedom. ich starte es, bekomme eine ip zugewiesen, danach lade ich die seite nocheinmal und das video läuft.
hört sich komplieziert an aber ist leicht zu bedienen.

----------

